
Ouya begins shipping developer consoles - abdophoto
http://www.slashgear.com/ouya-begins-shipping-developer-consoles-27262286/
======
martythemaniak
Awesome. I'm very excited about the OUYA, both as a user and seeing how well
it does in the market. I think they have several things going for them

\- It should be very easy to "port" games. Since you can already hook up
controllers to Android and many phones come with D-pads, many games would
probably already work as they are. Although touch is essential to many games
(Angry Birds) many other games suffer by having touch controls (racing games,
shooter games etc).

\- It should be possible to use a tablet or phone to provide touch if you need
it.

\- It'll run Android apps - Netflix, YouTube, Al Jazeera etc. It'll make it
easy to get a huge amount of content you want from the get-go.

\- Write and distribute apps easily. If something's missing from your console,
just go ahead and write it. Hopefully they follow Google's model here - low
registration fee, no reviews.

\- unlike traditional consoles, they should be able to follow a model closer
to tablets and phones - yearly hardware upgrades, keep the price low, but
still sell it at a profit.

~~~
andybak
Even if I never buy an Ouya, I'm rooting for it. The fact that more Android
games might start supporting D-Pad's and other traditional game controllers
will benefit all Android gamers.

------
shadowmint
I'm more curious than anything about what the SDK they say they're going to
release is going to be like.

Is it just the android SDK?

I'm honestly puzzled as to what they plan to release. It's an android device.
The google SDK and NDK let you write apps for that.

What's the SDK for?

~~~
Tloewald
They have their own launcher environment to support, in game menus, and
controllers. Dont some handset manufacturers offer customized SDKs for less
reason?

------
rrbrambley
I'm kinda bummed I didn't get in on the Kickstarter to get one of these. I
have emailed them and found out that I could purchase one for $800, but I
simply can't afford that right now. It's a longshot, but if anyone out there
is getting a dev console and has changed their mind or just doesn't envision
having time to play with it, I'd be happy to buy it off of you... get in touch
:)

~~~
hahainternet
<http://www.ouya.tv/its-open-season/>

Guess the number, win a console!

~~~
Scaevolus
@breon won, there's 120 per pallet.

------
programminggeek
I can't wait to get my dev console. Not sure what game I'm going to build, but
I'm super jazzed either way.

~~~
primitur
Want to collaborate on getting MOAI working?

------
eloisant
Actually I'm not that excited about Ouya. I'm more excited about controllers
(like Moga) you can use with any Android device, so you can play on a TV box
or a tablet.

~~~
twiceaday
At this point ios/android are nearly as standardized and ubiquitous as TVs
were when home consoles started to boom. The 'console', then, is now just the
controller. What is stopping companies from launching a controller for mobile
exactly as if it were a new console (think launch titles and early game
announcements from 1st and 3rd parties)?

~~~
acgourley
Nothing. See: greenthrottle.com

------
georgemcbay
Great news.

I look forward to getting one of these and messing around with development for
it when they are officially released, but didn't plunk down the massive costs
they were asking for the early access dev consoles.

I might have been enticed to pay like 2x the price for the early hardware, but
7x was a bit much for an individual just to evaluate it.

Hope it takes off. Between this and the so-called Steambox I have high hopes
for increased openness in mainstream-accessible game consoles.

------
primitur
Does anyone who has one already, want to collaborate on getting MOAI on it?
(<http://getmoai.com/>) If so, drop me an email and I'll gladly assist ..

~~~
shawn-butler
Apart from running benchmarks to get a grasp on the performance
characteristics (which I'm sure will leak out in post haste) wouldn't the SDK
simply be enough for you to get your framework ported? That release is
supposed to be in just a few more days.

Why do you need hardware? (honest question, not being snarky)

~~~
primitur
I don't need hardware, but if you've got it, then you could do the work and I
could assist you. I don't need access to hardware, but I'd sure like to know
that MOAI is running smoothly with the Ouya ODK as soon as possible .. ;) (I'm
working on a number of MOAI titles that I'd like to ship on Ouya one day..)

The way I see it maybe working is, you could build MOAI from sources, install
a test app on the Ouya, and any incompatabilities/problems encountered, we
could work out together .. for example, adding hardware game controller
support is probably a bit of an issue, but since I know my way around that, I
could help you get it implemented, or even just implement it and .. as long as
you were willing .. you could test against the real hardware.

Sure, I could just use the ODK. But I'd be a little more motivated to solve
any issues if I knew someone who actually had the device in front of them to
test with ..

Anyway, just an idea. If you get the interest, let me know and we can get
cracking! :)

EDIT: sorry, I assumed you have the hardware already. All of the above goes
for anyone who actually does have it - just contact me.

~~~
stevenleeg
Why would somebody want to do your company's work for them?

~~~
primitur
Maybe they'd like to be using MOAI productively as well, and besides that: I'm
not "a company" but rather an individual developer who is willing to
contribute to the community - of Ouya developers, Ouya users, and MOAI
developers. Understood?

------
Yuioup
Vvvvv...

